# What's to do in Manchester this Weekend? (May Bank Holiday 09)



## perplexis (Apr 30, 2009)

This weekend, I'm visiting a friend who's just moved to Manchester. Urban tips for things to do? nice pubs, bars, restaurants etc? I'm slightly embarrassed to admit that in my 24 years living in England I never once went... 
Going to see Benga/Andy C/Ivan Smagghe etc at "Belly of The Beast" (at the Music Box) on Sunday, but what else is there to do? I hear it's a happening place... 
I quite fancy going for a tasty meal, and maybe wandering about if the weather's nice.
Where to go? Help me please, knowledgeable people of Urban 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 30, 2009)

Where has your friend moved to?  What area of Manchester are they living in?

And what sort of food do you like?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 30, 2009)

Do the 'wandering about' up in the Peak District, it is only a hop skip and jump from Manchester.  Find  a nice country pub on Saturday with a garden.


----------



## perplexis (Apr 30, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Where has your friend moved to?  What area of Manchester are they living in?
> 
> And what sort of food do you like?


I don't know where she's living (d'oh)
I like all sorts of food but here I've been unable to find good Indian food, so any tips in that direction would be appreciated, I also like pretentious food, but not in fancy settings as I won't be rocking a suit 
Anything really, so long as it tastes good. It dawns on me that it's quite a big city and I should probably find out where I'm going to be...


----------



## perplexis (Apr 30, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Do the 'wandering about' up in the Peak District, it is only a hop skip and jump from Manchester.  Find  a nice country pub on Saturday with a garden.


This sounds like an excellent plan, if the weather is decent.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 30, 2009)

For good curry on the cheap go to This n That. £3.50 for 3 veg curries n rice.

http://www.manchesterconfidential.co.uk/index.asp?Sessionx=IpqiNwy6IwTkJHqiNwF6IHqi

If you want a really nice Indian meal I'd recommend Akhbar which is in Castelfield near the Science and Industry museum (also worth a wander around). Went there the other week and had a top meal with starters and plenty of beers. Came to £121 for 6 of us. It's quite trendy I think, lots of well dressed people but I didn't feel scruffy and a lot of Asian families eating there which is a good sign I suppose.

If your mate by chance lives in Chorlton, there's very good curry to be had at Coriander on Barlow Moor Rd.

Avoid Rusholme and The Curry Mile, tis rubbish thesedays IMO.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 30, 2009)

You could go on the folk train.  You just pay the regular price for the return train ticket (probably around 3 quid-ish).  The band plays on the way there, plays a set at the venue at the other end, then plays on the return journey.  

Manchester - Hathersage Folk Train

Train departs Manchester Piccadilly at 1145 calling at all stations from Reddish North to Hathersage. The band plays at the Little John Hotel, Hathersage. Return on the 1432 train from Hathersage, calling at all the same stations, except Strines, arriving at Manchester Piccadilly at 1532.

Saturday 2 May 2009 with The Duffers
Lively traditional music plus the Crown Rapper Sword dancers.

http://www.hvhptp.org.uk/folktran.htm


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 30, 2009)

I really love these guys:

http://www.myspace.com/drbutlershatstandmedicineband
http://drbutlershatstandmedicineband.co.uk/band.html

Not sure what event they're playing here, but it looks like there's some kind of gig on:

May 1 2009 8:00PM 
Couture Cafe @ The Manchester Museum Manchester


----------



## perplexis (Apr 30, 2009)

Those all sound hilarious  Thank you AnnO'Neemus.  I'm looking forward to some music, some food and some walking I think!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 30, 2009)

Check out this event: A Mayday Chortle 
Hosted By: The Whim Wham Club
When: 01 May 2009
Where: Charlies, Harter St, Manchester
Description: A fine night ahead this Friday 1st May.

http://www.myspace.com/whimwhamclub

Bringing you the most modern music for dancing from 1920's, 40's and 50's. And more music to kick your puppy. We will tickle your ears and spank your eyballs.....! 

The Whim-Wham Club.> ‘Its Like walking into the dying wish of a spitfire pilot’ - Timeout Magazine.> ‘A truly different and intriguing night out in the heart of the city, our club scene is evolving. And with people like Alix Walker around who knows where it might go next’ - Manchester Evening News. > Inspired by music hall and cabaret shows that graced Britain in the early 1900’s, The Whim-Wham Club gives a platform to some of the most talented and elaborate performers in the land. Creating something that is new, with an aesthetic from the grand old days of cabaret and good time showmanship. The Whim-Wham Club is every 1st Friday in the month at Charlie’s, Manchester. With shows produced for: Flux Magazine, Dpercussion, Eurocultured Shows can be created for specific events and themes. 

***************************************************************************************************

Okay, the Whim Wham Club is a club night at Charlie's, which is tucked away down a little side street/back alley off Princess Street.

There's usually some live acts, possibly a bit of cabaret, burlesque stuff, DJs and so on.

Dress code:  Well, what can I say?  Last time I went, it was last Halloween, and people were dressed in 1920s/30s/40s/50s style, flapper, tea dresses, smart pants shirt and tie and flat caps.  Or burlesque.  And vampires.  And I'm a straight woman who got chatted up by a lesbian dressed like Clarke Gable.  Pretty much anything goes.  Expect the unexpected.  I think there might have been snakes.  And a woman who did a cabaret act dressed as a burlesque lollipop lady.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 30, 2009)

I reckon Friday night, check out Dr Butler's Hatstand Medicine Band, then head into town, potter round the Gay Village/Canal Street, find somewhere to grab a bite to eat.  Then head to the Whim Wham.

Saturday, brunch somewhere, then folk train.  Saturday night go for a curry or something, there's a few really cheap and cheerful curry places in the northern quarter, not fancy restaurants, more like a few formica tables in a takeaway, if you're trying to keep costs down.

Royal Exchange Theatre on Saturday night if you fancy doing something culture vulture-y.  You might be able to get 'banquette seats' on the day.  They're the cheapest tickets, only available on the day, and they are ground floor, right round the edges of the 'theatre in the round'.

http://www.royalexchangetheatre.org.uk/page.aspx?page=453

Sunday, pub lunch.  If the weather's nice sit out in Castlefield, potter around...


----------



## cyberfairy (May 1, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> You could go on the folk train.  You just pay the regular price for the return train ticket (probably around 3 quid-ish).  The band plays on the way there, plays a set at the venue at the other end, then plays on the return journey.
> 
> Manchester - Hathersage Folk Train
> 
> ...



That looks the best thing ever!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 1, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I really love these guys:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/drbutlershatstandmedicineband
> http://drbutlershatstandmedicineband.co.uk/band.html
> ...



Saw them play recently and they were ace


----------



## perplexis (May 5, 2009)

Wow, well thank you all for your suggestions, in the end I did:
Eating sushi at Teppanyaki (George St I think) on Friday night (recommended, very good fish, I was impressed), followed by some cocktails at the Tiger Lounge. Didn't like the music, too loud, but decent cocktails and it was a friend of a friend's birthday, so not bad.
Saturday went for a walk out from Glossop towards Kinder Scout, found a wrecked plane, trotted along the Pennine way a bit, generally awesome. A couple of pints in Glossop, and back in Withington for a reasonable curry at Moon and an early night
Sunday went in to the centre, did some coffee-fueled shopping. In the evening went out to the Music Box and raved like a bastard,
Monday, flew home. Action packed.
I was hugely impressed with Manchester, it's really nice! I am now regretting having been so utterly South-East-Centric for the last 20 years


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 6, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> That looks the best thing ever!





cyberfairy said:


> Saw them play recently and they were ace


The folk train x Dr Butler's Hatstand Medicine Band + 16 or 31 May = ace2 I reckon.  

5/16/2009 11:45 AM at Butler’s Buxton Birthday Folk Train, Manchester/Buxton

The train leaves Manchester Piccadilly at 11:52. We play on the train, depart at Buxton and head to the Dome. Return train at 15:27 from Buxton, arriving back in Piccadilly at 16:28.


5/31/2009 11:30 AM at Altrincham to Mouldsworth Folk Train

The train leaves Altrincham at 11:47. We play on the train, depart at Mouldsworth and head somewhere to play. Return train at 15:18 from Mouldsworth, arriving back in Piccadilly at 16:04.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 6, 2009)

perplexis said:


> ...I was hugely impressed with Manchester, it's really nice! I am now regretting having been so utterly South-East-Centric for the last 20 years


All sounds good, but when I read Tiger Lounge, at first I was thinking of Tiger Tiger at the Printworks and thinking  Printworks at the weekend is my idea of hell.  

But then I realised you meant the retro place in the cellar near the town hall *phew* 

I guess you have to be in the mood for loud music and bopping.  I must admit I've reached the age where I start tutting and saying I can't hear myself think, and can't we find somewhere less busy and less noisy, so we can sit down and chat instead of yelling at each other and going 'what?' all night.  

I keep trying to escape from Manchester, but like a human variation on a homing pigeon I keep finding my way back.  

Next time you go I really recommend the folk train if the dates tie in.  You could always catch an earlier train and go for a walk beforehand, or go on the folk train, watch the gig, then go walking after and catch a later train back, you're not tied to specific trains, because you just buy a regular return ticket.


----------

